# Can't Think of a Name for him!!!



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Can anyone help me come up with a name? Before I got him I thought Bandit would be good, but it does not fit him at all. He's really curious of everything, loves to annoit himself, really fast (Sonic is a no) and he seems to be a little bit cuddly - not much. Please can someone help?! D:

<3~Willow


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Squizzel


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Spiff or Scoot  

He's cute!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a handsome little fellow  
Spencer,Willow,Gizmo.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

what a pretty little guy!  

Holmes or Crumpet


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh funny, Gizmo came to mind for me too so put a second vote on that name.

VERY cute little bugger!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

HA! I love "Crumpet". 

"Pencil" or "Potato" ... ? (My hogs just look like potatoes from an aerial view). 

I am a weird namer though.. I favored unique names.. (A ton of people name their hedgehogs "Spike", "Sonic", "Prickles", "Pokey".. etc etc)....


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Scooter, Slider, Speed, Nimble, Flash....
haha


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

Pork.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

If you're a Harry Potter fan, Snape!


----------



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

Winston, Charles


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Keep them coming, maybe does he look like any superstars? Lol, that'd be awesome. My friend has a rat named Pete Wentz.  I love all the ideas, keep them coming, I like a few that some has said. x3;


----------



## Lovemyhedgie (Jan 13, 2010)

How about Booger its a goofy name and I like Superstar, Eisenstein.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Bruce Quillis!!!!! Funniest hedgehog name EVER! Also possibly the cutest.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Vincent
Edmund
Sprocket
Loki
MacGyver (would be perfect for an escape artist hedgie)
Xander
Winston (seconding this name since it was already mentioned)


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Zulu
Ambrose (I had a beautiful sweet hedgie by this name who has crossed over the rainbow bridge)
Turbo


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

baron von poopy paws. (just baron for short)
desmond
digby
thurston
seamus
thadeus
ullysses


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

leannem said:


> Bruce Quillis!!!!! Funniest hedgehog name EVER! Also possibly the cutest.


I love that name!!!!! I may have to steal it of any future hedgehogs.


----------

